# When to leave the bay?



## Fins2furs (Apr 2, 2012)

I pulled the trigger and bought an 18 ft center console today. I have been out on charter boats numerous times but this is my 1st center console. My question is when can I go outside relating to wave height in a 18 ft boat. I'm guessing 1-2 footers. Any advice would help. The Seapro 180 has a 90 hp yamaha if that helps. Regardless I would stay nearshore unless conditions are perfect


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Make/Model would help. It all depends on the way the boat is designed. Right now I'd say 1-2 based on it being 18ft, but if it's a very deep vee like a Cape Horn I'd say 2-3.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

in a couple months ill be going out in the gulf more if ur launching in the pensacola area let me know maybe we can buddy boat.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

The waves won't kill you, overconfidence will kill you. I've been out in the Gulf in a 16 ft v hulled Alumacraft, but not very far from a pass where I can run back to calm water if things get iffy, and my kids are very well trained and can obey all instructions to get their weight low and not panic if things get tough. I've also got twin outboards on the boat and many years of experience with a small boat in open water. I'd rather be in my 16 ft v hulled alumacraft with twin Nissan motors where I've been in charge of the maintenance history than a 18-20 ft center console bay boat with an unknown history. Lots of things can go wrong on the water, and if t-storms appear on the horizon, you need to get back to protected water quickly. A battery or other failure of the engine to start is big trouble.

Maintenance is very important. Fuel and drinking water are very important. Life vests, communications devices, and other safety gear is very important. Sobriety and fire safety are very important (no smoking). 

There are places and situations in the bay on rough days that will begin to mirror conditions in the Gulf on a calmer day. Learn how your boat, crew, and motor handle those conditions. Sneak out of the pass a short distance and see how your rig handles 2-3 ft swells on a predictable day. Take it from there.


----------



## Fins2furs (Apr 2, 2012)

The boat is a seapro 180. It has a pretty decent V from what experience I have but that's not saying much. Thanks OX. I might take you up on it.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It all depends on the wind direction and the duration between waves. Once you start going you will quickly learn. Just head out of the pass a little and take a look. You can always turn around.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I just got rid of a deep V Wellcraft 18', and went 10 miles out, again as stated depends on conditions, I sold it and bought a 19' Sea Boss (same hull as a sea pro) with a 150 Johnson and although I am lower in the water I will do the same distance with it, I do prefer to stay in sight of land but the boat is capable of going much farther having auto and manual bilges, two BRAND NEW batteries, perko swith and so on, but I just don't feel comfortable with a bay boat 20 miles out in the gulf, again prefference. You do what you feel comfortable with, OVER CONFIDENCE as stated is a KILLER.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't just focus on wave height. You can have 10 foot swells coming every 20-25 seconds and light and variable winds and you'll be just fine (although this is a highly unlikely scenario on the gulf). On the other hand you could have 2 footers coming at you fast and furious with a 15 knot wind and fishing becomes no fun at all. Also, if the forecast is for a 15-18 knot south wind with 1 foot seas, do not buy it. I would recommend being extremely conservative to start with. As you get to know your boat, your ability, and what the ocean actually looks and feels like compared to the forecast you can you out in less than perfect conditions. Ease into it and you'll be fine.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

My ride is a 18' Tidewater, should be the same hull design. 1'-2' isn't bad, prefer 1' or less but those are rare days. What I've noticed after living with the boat since 08 is that it "floats on the water, not in the water" if that makes sense. In other words, it bobs around a lot in waves/swells. Just keep in mind, I don't like bouncing around because of a couple of physical issues.
Just watch the weather, you'll see the whitecaps in the distance when the wind decides to pick up. If you're heading out the East Pass in Destin, the worst part might be just getting out the pass. DO NOT make a u-turn in the mouth of the pass if you decide it's too rough. Getting smacked broadside by a breaking wave will ruin your day(and shorts).
Make sure you have enough anchor line to stop the boat from drifting if you gotta call Sea Tow.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

it all depends on your comfort, skill levels. what are you able to handle in a safe manner.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Fins2furs,

From the deck, how high are the boat's gunnels? Also, I highly recommend downloading the US Coast Guard's "Boat Crew Seamanship Manual" because it will get you up to speed on operating a boat; especially when in adverse conditions. There the professionals, so I trust there information bar none!

USCG Boat Crew Seamanship Manual
http://www.uscg.mil/directives/cim/16000-16999/CIM_16114_5C.pdf

By the way, here are some good websites in deciding if it is possibly going to be good weather and a decent sea state to get out in the gulf.

Gulf Coastal Waters Forecast - Destin to Pascagoula Out 60nm
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/data/Foreca...US54.KMOB.html

Gulf of Mexico Offshore Waters Forecast
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/MIAOFFNT4.shtml

Orange Beach (13nm S Orange Bch)
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42012

Pensacola (96nm S Miramar Bch)
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42039

Sea-level pressure (mb) / surface wind speed (kts)
http://aviationweather.gov/adds/winds/

NOAA Wavewatch III
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/waves/vie...-multi_1-gmex-

Coastal Waters from Pensacola to Destin Out 20nm
http://weather.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/fmtb.../gm/gmz655.txt

Coastal Waters from Destin to Apalachicola Out 20nm
http://weather.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/fmtb.../gm/gmz750.txt


----------



## junglegoober (Nov 12, 2010)

+1 on wave duration. Anything over 8 seconds is considered a swell, so lets say the forecast is 4-5 with a 10 second duration you'd be fine, but as others have mentioned, if the wind picks up and the duration goes to 5 you need to get back in ASAP and be careful in the pass. On a beautiful day I'd take that thing out 15 miles but I also have a personnal locator beacon in my pocket at all times. Make sure your VHF radio works. Also, just because it's choppy in the bay doesn't mean that's what it's going to be like in the Gulf, you have to go out and see for yourself.


----------



## KINGFISHER4 (Sep 6, 2010)

If the horizon looks like christmas trees lined up don't go.... Anchor rope needs to be 3 times longer than the depth of water you plan on being in....epirb (personal locator) for sure.


----------



## Herknav90 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a Sea Pro 186. I take it out in 1-2 Daily. I was out in the 3-4, and it's not fun, but passable. I would say that you could probably make the 5-6' with a long wave interval, but you WILL be miserable. I recommend 3 things.

1) A fresh membership in Sea Tow.

2) A good UHF radio and agood antennae

3) Build up to the high seas - It's an art - boat speed and wave height can destroy a hull. After a couple of overdoing it and getting the bow dipping about to the wave coming over the bow...It'll scare the crap out of you.

I like the idea of a survival kit - Water is the most important - Never go out alone - Maintain you vessel and power plant - File a Sea Plan - An investment in a small motor and a LARGE gas tank can mean the difference between spending 20 hours getting towed or actually motoring in at 8-10 knots. 

Disagree (respectfully) with the anchor length - 5 times the water depth min - Better to have too much than not enough.

BTW, it will be awe inspiring leaving the sight of the shore the first time.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Preferable anchor scope is 7 to 1. 7 foot of line for every 1 foot depth.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

junglegoober said:


> . Also, just because it's choppy in the bay doesn't mean that's what it's going to be like in the Gulf, you have to go out and see for yourself.


:thumbsup: I've ran in from fishing a smooth Gulf only to get pounded by the waves in the bay.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

All great advice mentioned above and I'll add this:

Any time of year but most notably late spring / early summer can get you in trouble in the pass upon re-entry. Here's the typical scenario, You exited the pass early a.m. on an incoming tide with light winds and it's smooth sailing @ 1-2's and all is great.

You venture out as far as you feel comfortable and around 2ish, a stiff S.E. breeze picks up and you say "time to head in." As you approach the pass you observe swells and breakers are more than you expected in the main channel as the tide is now out going against S.E. winds.

Now, what to do?????

Head north to the beach well east of the pass and follow the outer sand bar trench along the beach for safest passage.

Never, never re-enter the pass through the main channel in a bay style boat in these conditions.

Just my .02

Jimmy


----------



## Herknav90 (Mar 22, 2012)

Coastal Cowboy said:


> Preferable anchor scope is 7 to 1. 7 foot of line for every 1 foot depth.


Agree, 7-8X (or 7:1 to 8:1) is the perfect length...5X is recommended minimum.

Around here...I get away with 5-6X most of the time, but I have a good anchor. I have an old plastic coated anchor, and it takes 7-8X to catch. I now use that for shore anchor...


----------

